# صناعة سائل الديتول



## عامر شامل (20 أبريل 2006)

أرجو افادتي عن كيفية صناعة سائل الديتول وما هي المواد التي يتكون منها هذا السائل وما هو مقياس المواد لصناعة مئة ليتر منه وشكرا لمن يهتم بالاجابة.


----------



## wshel (20 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز الذي اعرفه هو انه يصنع من مادة الدينول الخام وهي p-chloro-3,5-dimehtylphenol اضافة الى زيت الصنوبر وصابون زيت الخروع وماء واعذرني عن النسب لاني ابحث عن هذا الموضوع ايضا


----------



## wshel (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز الذي اعرفه هو انه يصنع من مادة الدينول الخام وهي p-chloro-3,5-dimehtylphenol اضافة الى زيت الصنوبر وصابون زيت الخروع وماء والكحول الايزوبروبيلي واعذرني عن النسب لاني ابحث عن هذا الموضوع ايضا


----------



## عبودعبود (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (22 ديسمبر 2010)

تدخل عدد من المواد في صناعة الديتول


----------



## عامر شامل (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رائد شحاته (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ما أفادك أحد 

تجد بغيتك فى هذه الروابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t152956.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t171591.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133244.html

وتعود ان تبحث عما تسأل قبل ان تسأل فيفتيك من لا يحسن


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

